# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te krijoj server ne Counter Strike?

## XIMI.NR1

Njerz e kom rrjetin pi Postes a muj me kriju server 24h online ne cs 1.6 

Edhe a mundet mem ndihmu najkush qe din 



                                   FLM PER MIRKUPTIM.....

----------


## Return Agas

Mik server Counter Strike nuk mund te krijosh free me asnje lloj menyre dhe me as nje lloj tutoriali kete gje e kam provuar personalisht 6 muaj rresht.E vetmja menyre qe te kesh nje Public Server Cs 1.6 eshte qe te maresh ip statike [publike].Nqs se ti i ke ip e tilla atehere une te jap linkun ku mund te ndjekesh tutorialin per te krijuar nje dedicate server por serish do e kesh pingun e dobet dhe do te te duhen shume plugins dhe do te jet vertet e merzitshme.Keshtu qe me e mira eshte qe blesh nje server te paguash 30 $ dhe mbaroj muhabeti. SHpresoj te me kesh kuptuar sado pak.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## XIMI.NR1

Haver po une te kuptova ty plotsisht ama mendova me hap free se do shok te mi e kan hap free permes disa hosting falas do metoda i kan ba flm per pergjigje

----------


## Return Agas

> Haver po une te kuptova ty plotsisht ama mendova me hap free se do shok te mi e kan hap free permes disa hosting falas do metoda i kan ba flm per pergjigje


nuk eshte e  mundur kjo qe thua ti qe detyrimisht te kan then shoket e tu.
c:/Programs and Files/Counter Strike 1.6/hlds.exe/ -> ne momentin qe ti i ke ip statike gje qe nuk do te te kushtonte asgje atehere thjesht me kete ti do te luaje cs me shoket e tu sa do te shqepeshe.:PPP klm

----------


## number

return agas desha tet pyes dicka nese mund te ma shpjegosh edhe une jam i interesuar per me e hape nje server per vellain tim ma ka ca koken per nje server,
si me e be IP statike a mundet te behet kjo gje apo jo me ndonje software ose dicka tjeter, dhe ti nese mundesh te ma japesh cat linkun qe ke shkruajtur me lart ku mund te ndjekesh tutorialin.
flm

----------


## shiptariteknik

Ne qofte se te luash counter strike online apo cdo loje tjeter qe mund te luhet ne rrjet , egziston nje program qe quhet  Hamachi ( http://hamachi.en.softonic.com/ ).Cdo kompjuter qe e instalon kete program ka mundesi te krijoje rrjetin e tij privat dhe kush futet ne ate rrjet mund to komunikoje me  njeri tjetrin brenda atij rrjeti.
Po ashtu mund qe edhe te luani counter strike sikur te ishit brenda nje rrjeti.Eshte shume i thjeshte per tu konfiguruar.Vetem shkarkojeni dhe instalojeni.Krijoni rrjetin , zhbllokojeni firewallin qe ta lejoje programin dhe cdo gje eshte e perfunduar.

Shpresoj te jete zgjidhje per ju.


-----------------------------------------------------------
Shkarko programe falas ne http://www.programefalas.com

----------


## LENTIWTF

keta cunat deshirojn te krijojn server qe te munden te bejn kick si dhe ban permanent per gjithmon per ndryshe mirepo ajo qe thua eshte keshtu, duhet te blesh nje IP statice mirepo eshte goxha e shtrenjt, ose duhet te blesh nje kompjuter server qe eshte shum i shpejt me performancete jashtzakonshme si dhe agregat per me majt ndezur serverin non-stop sepse tek ne ne kosov dihet KEK-u nuk eshte gjithmon stabil

----------


## mad[D]ison.'

Ose blije ose krijoje me VPS

----------

